# ADA stackable washer dryer?



## error404

Is there such a thing?

opcorn


----------



## cda

Welcome

Great first question

Lets see if you have stumped the panel

How did you find us??


----------



## cda

Found a combo

Washer Dryer Combos - Stackables and Side by Side - Ventless | FJS Distributors, Inc.


----------



## error404

... hmmm... perhaps I should have use the search function before asking, hopefully I didn't the #1 newbie question.

I found this site while googling Type-A and Type B units (ANSI A117.1 - 2003 / Dwelling Units and Sleeping Units).


----------



## error404

Thanks!! I already found that site.

It says "All Products are ADA Compliant", but that doesn't mean that once they are stacked... they continue being ADA complaint. Perhaps only side by side are ADA complaint.


----------



## mtlogcabin

cda said:
			
		

> Found a comboWasher Dryer Combos - Stackables and Side by Side - Ventless | FJS Distributors, Inc.


 The controls on the dryer are to high. How about a combination washer/dryer unit


----------



## cda

error404 said:
			
		

> Thanks!! I already found that site.It says "All Products are ADA Compliant", but that doesn't mean that once they are stacked... they continue being ADA complaint. Perhaps only side by side are ADA complaint.


Not an Ada person but would say yes on side by side

Wait and see if you get some other replies


----------



## error404

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> How about a combination washer/dryer unit


Never hear of those before...

Found this:

ASKO ADA Combination Washer/Dryers

That should work... do you know of any other ones?


----------



## error404

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> How about a combination washer/dryer unit


Never hear of those before...

Found this:

kitchenlav(dot)com/WCAM1812W(dot)htm

That should work... do you know of any other ones?


----------



## cda

sorry did not see that I gave a general link

Product Category: Washer & Dryer Combos | LG Washer & Dryer

All Products are ADA Compliant

Washer Dryer Combos

LG Electronics, a leading global consumer products manufacturer, eases laundry hassles with the LG Washer Dryer Combo with SenseClean™.

This advanced and innovative design creates machines that combine a washer and dryer all-in-one space saving compact unit. PLUS spend less / use less - These cutting edge washer dryer combos require less energy, less water, and eliminate the need for venting.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Welcome to the forum,

Hopefully this will help.  ICC/ANSI A117.1, (concerning stackables being used as stackables) NO.  611.4 Height  Front loading machines shall have the bottom of the opening to the laundry compartment 15 inches minimum and 34 inches maximum above the floor.  It is important to note whether your jurisdiction adopted the ADA Standards or the ICC/ANSI A117.1.

ADA is covered legally in the context of civil suits; but, some jurisdictions have adopted the standard (not the guide).  If you did not adopt the ADA Standards you should not attempt to enforce it.

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda

Error404   do you mind saying what you do for a living?


----------



## peach

I've seen a few of the combo units (usually in really small dwelling units).. mixed reviews.  One was installed next to the dishwasher in a kitchen (how confusing would that be if you've tipped a few).


----------



## error404

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum,Hopefully this will help.  ICC/ANSI A117.1, (concerning stackables being used as stackables) NO.  611.4 Height  Front loading machines shall have the bottom of the opening to the laundry compartment 15 inches minimum and 34 inches maximum above the floor.  It is important to note whether your jurisdiction adopted the ADA Standards or the ICC/ANSI A117.1.
> 
> ADA is covered legally in the context of civil suits; but, some jurisdictions have adopted the standard (not the guide).  If you did not adopt the ADA Standards you should not attempt to enforce it.
> 
> Uncle Bob


Sorry, my title was misleading... I meant ICC ANSI A117.1


----------



## error404

cda said:
			
		

> Error404   do you mind saying what you do for a living?


For those that care; I'm an Architect, but most of my work until recently has been single family homes.

When it comes to IBC and ANSI I have plenty to learn.... thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## cda

welcome anyway we have a few arch e techs on board!!!

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/sawhorse-code-talk/11483-peach-pe.html

Yes it is interesting seeing a builder going from residential to commercial!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## error404

cda said:
			
		

> welcome anyway we have a few arch e techs on board!!!http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/sawhorse-code-talk/11483-peach-pe.html
> 
> Yes it is interesting seeing a builder going from residential to commercial!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can't access the link



> error404, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## cda

forgot this is a non profit forum set up by a great indvidual who maintains it, and lets us play on it.

We support the site through donations, to help with the computer time and all that stuff that I do not understand

""""""We have had to change our setup and everyone was sent an email. Actually 2 because I did not give a link on the first email.

Everyone who subscribes has a choice of a 1 year or 2 year Sawhorse subscription. $35 or $60

Everyone who contributed funds within the past rolling 12 months will remain a Sawhorse.

Anyone who did not contribute within the past 12 months is no longer a Sawhorse.

Will I upset some people? Yes, I am sorry but the system is not really working like it should. The same few people are the only ones keeping this site financially viable.

In the long run, I believe this is best. The forum is still free but those that are Sawhorses will have more features and benefits. I am thinking about new benefits as I type this.

We are even looking into the possibility of adding CEUs to the site to make a subscription to being a Sawhorse even more enticing.

As always, I am always open to ideas and suggestions. """"""""""""""

without the sawhorse you do not see a few threads or pictures posted.

look at the yellow bar at the top, you could be magic 100!!!!!!!!!

Almost at 100 Sawhorses!! Become a SAWHORSE or Corporate Sponsor by subscribing to this forum through a contribution to help keep this message board running. As a Sawhorse, you will have access to a private area not visible to the public and will have more privileges than guests and regular members. Click here to start your paid subscription! **Be the 100th Sawhorse (3 more to go as of June 10, 2013) and receive for FREE a copy of Code Check 7th Edition!!


----------



## mark handler

Are you trying to meet ADA, IBC, ANSI or Fair Housing guidelines... yes there are Stackable units that can comply to most standards


----------



## error404

mark handler said:
			
		

> are you trying to meet ada, ibc, ansi or fair housing guidelines... Yes there are stackable units that can comply to most standards


ansi a117.1 - 2003


----------



## mark handler

GENERAL ELECTRIC STACKABLE WASHER DRYER | Blow Drying


----------



## peach

for what it's worth:

First, become a sawhorse.. if you don't, you miss alot of what happens.

Second: I've seen hundreds of stackable units, and while the controls may meet ANSI A117, the vertical reach to PUT the clothes in the dryer usually don't.  Most accessible/adaptable units go with regular side by side units (or the in my opinion less desirable) combination units.  They are small, and don't work as well as advertised.


----------



## mark handler

The powers that be,....Feds....Allow reach assist devices.


----------



## ICE

peach said:
			
		

> for what it's worth:First, become a sawhorse.. if you don't, you miss alot of what happens.


Don't trust the fruit


----------



## mark handler

ICE said:
			
		

> Don't trust the fruit









But she's an engineer...


----------



## peach

Where did you find my licensing photo, Mark?


----------



## lunatick

peach said:
			
		

> I've seen a few of the combo units (usually in really small dwelling units).. mixed reviews.  One was installed next to the dishwasher in a kitchen (how confusing would that be if you've tipped a few).


This seems to be very common in Europe (if not elsewhere). Ever watch the BBC version of DIY programming?

Whether combo units or side by sides in the kitchen.

I've been thinking of doing the same thing, if allowed by the wife to tear down any walls.


----------

